# TimeShift CD-Key



## SerenityKill3r

Hey guys,

My first ever freebie on OCN









whats up for grabs is a CD-Key for the game TimeShift, a futuristic FPS from Sierra Interactive. The CD-Key is from a russian copy I've never played, but from my experience with russian CD-keys, they are universal.

The first 25 names will be put into randomizer, and the winner will be PM'ed the CD-Key as soon as possible









GL

SerenityKill3r


----------



## sublime0

I dont mean to be mean, This is clearly against the TOS.
Unless you are giving the disk with the key.


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

put me in. even if it does not work, its free!


----------



## ignite

Pick me Pick me!


----------



## TheCh3F

oooh me!


----------



## SerenityKill3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublime0* 
I dont mean to be mean, This is clearly against the TOS.
Unless you are giving the disk with the key.

But CD-Keys are given away all the time on this forum...


----------



## Cerberus

il be in also, if it is against the ToS take me out (to a ball game)


----------



## sublime0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SerenityKill3r* 
But CD-Keys are given away all the time on this forum...

Im sorry im not a MOD. Its your choice. I just remember a mod telling me its not aloud. Proceed Ill stay Quiet but just be aware.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Always up for a freebie ;]


----------



## T4BOO*

He may just throw away the cd, or maybe accidentally loose it








Anyways, count me in please.


----------



## Jarrstin

Same here!!! I'm in!


----------



## SerenityKill3r

If any mod can clear this up, I'll gladly take it down...


----------



## l337sft

Im in!


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

PaRaDoX_883 is in!


----------



## TaiDinh

TaiDinh


----------



## DesertRat

count me in


----------



## 2900xtsniper

me thanks


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am in.


----------



## Cerberus

13 now almost there!


----------



## Kirgan

count me in


----------



## silverwing

Me! please!!


----------



## al3x3y

al3x3y is in


----------



## SugarySnack

Count SugarySnack in! Thanks!


----------



## SerenityKill3r

8 slots left


----------



## Lige

I am in
GH0


----------



## reberto

Want!


----------



## Sunburnti

I'm in please


----------



## rabidgnome229

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sublime0*


I dont mean to be mean, This is clearly against the TOS.
Unless you are giving the disk with the key.


Would you care to quote the part of the TOS that this clearly violates?


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

I'm in!


----------



## 3XPeriment

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## sgdude

me


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rabidgnome229*


Would you care to quote the part of the TOS that this clearly violates?


It's not expressly forbidden in the Freebies section, though it is in the For Sale section. Knowing that, it should be fine to give away CD keys in the Freebies section.


----------



## FieryCoD

me!


----------



## XAslanX

Last slot?
I'm in


----------



## SerenityKill3r

Thats all folks, winner soon


----------



## SerenityKill3r

The Winner Is DesertRat!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SerenityKill3r*


The Winner Is DesertRat!!!!! Congratulations!!!


w00t!

Thank you


----------



## ed102r

I"m in I'm in! oohwoohoo!


----------



## korosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ed102r*


I"m in I'm in! oohwoohoo!


Little late there, huh?


----------



## SerenityKill3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ed102r*


I"m in I'm in! oohwoohoo!


lol, 
no worm for you eh?


----------

